# Autotrail SE pack



## tandem (May 1, 2005)

Is there anyone else with the latest Se pack who have flat leisure battery because the monitor is constantly on standby drawing 0.5 amps, just found out you need to unplug it to stop the drain. Autotrail are working on an adaptation to modify this and the dealers are aware but cannot be bothered to notify the customers. Took me half a day to find the leak.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Have put a sticky on this for a few days so people have the chance of seeing it before disappearing within posts


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hello Everybody
I have just read Oddy's posting . It would appear that the problem still persists with other Autotrailers, at the Autotrail rally at Barnsley 2 Chieftains hade the same problem. It may be that if the vans are not used continuously the freeview system will run the batteries down whilst the van is standing waiting for the next outing. One of the Chieftains I know is in storage between weekends and not on hook up. I will be at the Autotrail factory visit later this month so I will mention it to Autotrail.

Bye. Rain Dancer  

p.s. I have an Autotrail with a new one on order with the SE pack so I would like it sorting before I get mine.


----------



## tandem (May 1, 2005)

Hi Raindancer,

On my van there is a onoff switch for the freeview box but not for the monitor which needs to be unplugged. I have had mine unplugged for a week with no hook up and leisure battery now ok, but of course you need to remember to replug before setting off otherwise no reversing camera.
It will be interesting to hear what Autotrail say when you visit.


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Raindancer,
just as a matter of interest how long are you having to wait for your new
Autotrail we have got a 6 month wait.

andy :roll:


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

*Autotrail SE power drain*

We are new to Motorhomes and purchased our Dakota in march 2005. On our second trip out we decided to fill up with provisions at the local supermarket only to find that the two leisure batteries were totally dead. So on our way yo wales we had to head north to the dealers to have two second hand batteries fitted. The problem is that the reversing camera is pulling power from the batteries and if the motorhome is parked then there is a steady drain to the system. The Suppliers are calling units in to make a modification but for some owners that are unaware and have not used their vehicles since purchase they need to check their systems. Since having the Dakota we are now hooked and look forward to meeting some of you on the road. Keep waving

The Putties


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Raindancer

Congrats on your new Autotrail and your factory visit, hope all goes well for you.

When at the factory, ask when they're going to fit heating into the double floor and when they're going to heat the tankage so that the vehicles can cope with a freezing UK winter ?

Chris


----------



## 95108 (May 1, 2005)

Hey everyone - I'm new to this site but have been an occasional lurker. Great site and glad to be a member at last.

With regards to the Autotrail SE pack we have the same problem. We took delivery of our new autotrail in January and have always been on electric hookup at home and on sites with electric hookup so did not experience a problem. However, a catalogue of problems has led to our camper spending more time at the dealers than with us and most recently they had it for four weeks, obviously not on electric hookup. So we got it back this weekend and took our boys away to a certified location with no electric and found that within an hour the dvd would not work and lights were dimming. On checking the leisure battery levels, it read poor. Our 7 year old thought it was fun with no light but our 15 yr old who is disabled had a panic attack! When we ran the engine the battery would charge but would drain again with 10 minutes so I think the cells must be damaged from it draining so low. What with all the other problems since we took delivery of the motorhome, I was cursing the dealers! We previously had an Autotrail Apache from new which we P/E after eight months for the Cheyenne as we needed the garage for wheel chair etc. We also had two leisure batteries on the Apache and camped without electric nearly every weekend without any problems, so we new there was a fault somewhere. By the time we got home from a stressful weekend, the door that the dealers had replaced refused to open and we had to carry our son through the front and out the passenger door! We are now in discussions with them about a full refund or a replacement motorhome. I think we definately got a Friday Afternoon Camper as our previous Apache had no problems whatsoever from the day we collected it. At no time have the dealers mentioned a problem with the TV draining the batteries, so will wait and see if they do and keep you all informed.


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hello everybody.

Update on the SE pack. Both Oddy and Putties are correct the problem is the rear view camera. The camera has infrared led's which are powered all the time, so when you select reverse the camera shows a picture instantly. However the camera runs the batteries down when not is use, or I should say DID. I spoke to the electrical people at Autotrail on Saturday and they now fit two switches in the system. One is for the freeview and the other for the rear view camera for when the m/h is not on hookup or when it is not being driven. Autotrailers should remember that before you set off on a journey don't forget to switch the camera on.

amok0310 asked how long I had to wait. I ordered my new m/h at the York show in September and it should be ready end of June begining of July. It would appear that Autotrails are becoming so popular the waiting period may seem a bit long, but in my opinion you get what you pay for so I don't mind waiting.

By the way there was 145 Autotrail m/h's visiting the factory over the weekend at the Autotrail Owners Club Rally.


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

hi raindancer

what is the freeview???


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi raindancer - when you are at the factory see if you can find one in production where the wiring extension from the original chassis to the extended chassis is visible.

unless they have changed their procedures since the nec show you will see the cable joins just wrapped in insulating tape which will be exposed to the elements under the finished vehicle.

ask why they don't use weatherproof junction boxes.


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hello everybody

amok0310 asked 'What is freeview''. It is the digital box that links into the 7.5 inch screen in the front of the cab and links to the TV point in the rear of the van so you are able to watch digital TV. The box gives you additional programmes such as BBC3 , BBC4, ITV3 and lots of other free channels. Its a bit like satellite but you don't pay. 

The freeview and rear view camera only comes on the 2005 SE pack.

Sorry to Smiffe your request came to late I was at the factory on the 16th so your posting came to late. However if you are going to Peterborough show some of the Autotrail staff will be there so you can ask them yourself


----------



## 95108 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

How does everyone find their freeview. I have struggled to get any signal in areas where I was always able to get a good picture with a normal TV?


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

*Freeview*

We also have some problems getting a reception on freeview but you need to play around with the ariel as the system is sensative.

Putties :wink:


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi raindancer

not going to peterborough - went once & didn't like it.

have asked at another show and got that good old british answer, the one before foreign companies put you out of business,"we've always done it that way"

that's one of the reasons i didn't buy an autotrail.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

smifee said:


> hi raindancer - when you are at the factory see if you can find one in production where the wiring extension from the original chassis to the extended chassis is visible.
> 
> unless they have changed their procedures since the nec show you will see the cable joins just wrapped in insulating tape which will be exposed to the elements under the finished vehicle.
> 
> ask why they don't use weatherproof junction boxes.


Has it been known to cause any problems then smifee and is it in fact exposed or in the floor well on a finished model?

peedee


----------



## 95108 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Freeview*



Putties said:


> We also have some problems getting a reception on freeview but you need to play around with the ariel as the system is sensative.
> 
> Putties :wink:


We have a status ariel - do you know if they can be adjusted. Would ask my dealer but having a huge sulk with them at the moment about my motorhome! :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*se pack on Autotrail.*

Is there any news on this problem re flat battery because of freeview :?:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Freeview*



Fluffypink said:


> We have a status ariel - do you know if they can be adjusted. Would ask my dealer but having a huge sulk with them at the moment about my motorhome! :evil:


If it is the Omni directional version i.e the flying saucer type the only thing you can do is alter the associated amplifier. That is a two position switch on the power unit marked Hi or Lo. If you cannot get Freeview with it set to Hi then it is usually because there is not a good transmitter for it in the area you are in. You may do better with a direction aerial but that is not guaranteed.

peedee


----------



## 95108 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Peedee, will try a directional one.

With regard to flat battery problem and lcd tv, my dealers tell me that they informed Autotrail that there was a problem in Feb! Shame the dealers didn't tell us about it! First we knew was after dealers returned our van after a month of having it to rectify loads of faults. It was off electric hookup and both batteries had drained so low that they were damaged and will no longer hold any charge. Didn't realise it was a problem until we got to CL with no hookup and batteries ran down! Dealers are now having to replace both our leisure batteries.

Autotrail have now issued recall notices to dealers so that a switch can be fitted to overcome the problem


----------



## 95108 (May 1, 2005)

UPDATE ON BATTERY DRAIN PROBLEM WITH 2005 SE PACK:

Motorhome back from dealers with the latest problems rectified including a switch fitted to switch LCD screen off. Light on switch is illuminated when turned on so no chance of error. Just need to remember to switch on and off when we change fridge from Gas to 12V. Very neat and tidy job though.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

*Autotrail Free view*

Hi all

I also had problems getting good picture on freeview but found switching the status aerial amplifier to low power brings in a perfect picture.

Trevor


----------



## 89088 (May 13, 2005)

Hello all,

Bought a new Autotrail Apache in March this year. After flattening the leisure battery ( vehicle parked up, camera plug not disconnected ) was told by the dealer that a modification was being supplied. September now and still waiting.

Concerning Freeview reception, not all transmitters are transmitting to Freeview at the present time, it is an ongoing process. Had the Status directional antenna fitted for better reception.

trig


----------



## johncorrigan (Jan 15, 2008)

*Autotrail SE power drain*

I note your point with interest. I have an Autotrail SE pack vehicle 2004 year and noticed that the rear view camera is always in circuit. I think the camera has now failed, hence my reason for investigation and realise that the power drain you refer to is not only the monitor ( which can be powered down to standby in my unit) but the camera's infra red LED's are on all night.

johnc


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Johnc

Are you aware you have posted on a 3 year old topic, interesting though.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## johncorrigan (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Broom did not know this was such a long ( 3 year problem) and having owned the vehicle from Jan 2008 I am still catching up on many things. Could do with a real data dump on the history of power issues but as an ex electronics engineer I am finding my own way slowly.
Need now to get a new camera I suppose.
Johnc


----------

